# Beware of places that do Manicures/Pedicures...



## Retro-Violet (Feb 26, 2006)

i just found this really good and kinda frightening article on cnn.com and thought i would share it with you cause its some good and important info.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/7405463/detail.html?subid=22100412&amp;qs=1;bp=t


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah, that is frightening.. if you ask the employees at the place you get your nails done, "do you sterilize your tools?", they are obviously going to say, "oh, of course,".. that being said, it's still entirely possible for the tools to lack a little sterilization.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am really debating wether to get a pedicure, or manicure ever again! But if I do I guess I will have to buy and bring my own tools!


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh my God! :icon_sad:


----------



## Lia (Feb 26, 2006)

A tip: when you're going to do your manicure, take your things with you (those that can cut your skin). We (me, my mom and my sisters) have our manicures done at home, so we have everything. Specially here in brazil, where we have the habit to remove the cuticles with special pliers (i'm not sure if in USA people do that)


----------



## ilafa (Feb 26, 2006)

That's scary. I'll keep doing my pedicure/manicure at home and by myself.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 26, 2006)

Omg this is so scary!


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I feel so bad for that family. I do my own pedicures now. I once went into a shop where I saw the employee take the instruments from one customer's feet, swipe it under running water, and then went on to the next customer. After that, I said I will do my own.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 26, 2006)

Def scary. Makes me wonder about some of the places I had my nails done......


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

wow. that's so scary. thanks for posting, RV.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my! That is pretty hard.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 2, 2006)

oh my god! frightening!


----------



## redrocks (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm done with pedicures. I saw that article a few days after I saw some TV show about woman who had these horrible disfiguring scars on their legs from spa pedicure machines and bacteria. They sent someone under cover and tested the salon waters in these spas and 1 out of 10 passed! ICK! Never again.

I feel so horrible for this poor family.


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 3, 2006)

That's so scary! I almost always shave my legs before I go to get my pedicures...I definately need to change that. I do always make sure that all instruments being used come straight from that sanitizer machine, so I'm semi-safe. ick


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2006)

this is the key. if you go to these places make sure you take your own tools and ask if they can sterilize the tub they use with bleach while you watch. other than that, i'd do my own pedicure and just go for a professional polish job. you can never be too careful!


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 26, 2007)

By law a cleaning journal has to be kept when pedicuring in a whirlpool chair. Ask to see it and make sure it's up to date. If they don't have a journal walk out. This is a state board violation. Things that have to be posted in the cleaning journal are: date of cleaning, how long barbicide was flushed through the jets, how long chlorine bleach was flushed through the jets, end of the night cleaning of the filter and when the weekly cleaning was done and how it was done. Any license manicurist in the state of California knows this, I'm not sure about other states though. We get constant bulletins from the Board of Consumer Affairs on proper sterilization processes.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 26, 2007)

That's scary how so many people get the flesh-eating disease just from a pedicure! It's a good thing I can't stand manis and pedis - I save my money and my skin! I know there are a couple very reputable places around me, but I still won't risk it.


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

good thing i used to work in a clean salon


----------

